# getting atv to site



## DrByrd (Jan 1, 2010)

just wondering how many use a small utility trailer to get atv around during a storm? I need to carry salt spreader shovels in pick-up. How doe's trailer tow with snow covered roadways? maybe blizzard conditions for Virginia in next couple days?


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

Fine, just drive accordingly


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i use a 4x8. it works well. iv been useing it for 2yrs now. as noooooo said "just drive accordingly "


----------



## trustno1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I just picked up a nice used 2 place snowmobile trailer. It pulls real good no matter what the road conditions are. I replaced a 5x12 utility trailer. I had that trailer for 8 years, put a lot of miles on it. It pulled hard and was heavy. 

Thanks, Scotty


----------



## 50chevtrk (Oct 30, 2009)

check your state laws here in wisconsin we are bylaw allowed to run from site to site up to 5 miles on the road from start as long you are going to plow . but we must have the plow on and amber flashing light or strobe . i have never been stopped yet. but if i was stopped i have printed out the stature and keep it on the the 4wheeler


----------



## giarc01 (Feb 7, 2010)

I use a 4x8 trailer and it pulls just fine in the snow. Pull it with my Pilot so I never have a problem.


----------



## nailgun (Feb 24, 2010)

surprised so many have 4x8 trailers with 60" blades seeming to be the most popular size would think wider trailers would be better.


----------



## TheBriz81 (Feb 23, 2010)

I use a 5x10 utility trailer with rails myself. I have a 60" Warn provantage tapered blade and I have to angle it a bit to get it to fit. Works well and I have never had any problems with the weather as long as you are careful.


----------



## giarc01 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a 6.5''x16'' but it weights 1450lbs dry. because of that I use my 4x8 which might weight 400lbs. I just lift my blade as high as it goes and back it on. It hits the back and almost hangs over the front and the blade hangs over the sides but it fits and it works.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

On one of our setups, we run an 18' flatbed, tandem axle with Gator, Arctic Cat and 2 snowblowers. We can't get anything on or off without scraping the plow. Wheeled vehicles ALWAYS get backed on, you couldn't pull it up forward if you wanted to with the expanded steel ramp.

The longer your setup, the more caution you need to use. With any trailer, if you go swinging around a corner (intentionally or not) because its icy, you could whip that trailer around and right up beside you. Adjust your brake controller way down and make sure you are prepared to stop (hopefully you have the right vehicle). There's an old saying about pulling a trailer in snow or ice; something about "the trailer passing you on the downhills and corners", something like that.


----------

